# Intense Uzzi/Socom Ausfallenden



## iRider (3. Dezember 2008)

Wenn Ihr Ausfallenden für Uzzi oder Socom wollt die das Tretlager tiefer legen und denn Lenkwinkel reduzieren dann meldet Euch in diesem Faden auf MTBR:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=470179&page=3

Jeff hat sich endlich diesem Problem angenommen! Extrem guter Kundenservice!


----------



## Trickz (3. Dezember 2008)

klingt interessant, heisst das im klartext der hinterbau wandert ein wenig tiefer und ich bekomme einen flacheren lenkwinkel?
kannst uns ja mal auf dem laufenden halten wann die teile in produktion gehen und wie man sie dann beziehen kann, lese nicht regelmäßig dort mit.
thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (3. Dezember 2008)

na das sind doch mal schöne neuigkeiten.
ich finds socom zwar gerade wegen den steileren winkeln gut, aber je nach einsatz wärs schon toll, es mal flacher machen zu können. 
wird aber sicher nicht gerade billig, der spass. würd mir die teile aber auf jeden fall zulegen.


----------



## iRider (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich stehe schon seit über einem Jahr mit Jeff in Kontakt und er hat es immer wieder versprochen die anzubieten. Hatte gerade die Hoffnung aufgegeben als dieser Faden auf MTBR hochkam. Wie dort gepostet, habe ich in der Zwischenzeit sowohl Zeichnungen als auch jemanden mit ner CNC-Fräse. Jeff hat gesehen wie ernst es vielen Leuten ist und es ist, so wie es aussieht, ein einmaliger Produktionslauf geplant. Deshalb würde ich mich an Eurer Stelle im Faden auf MTBR oder bei MS-Racing melden damit Intense abschätzen kann wieviele/welche Ausfallenden denn gebraucht werden. Hoffe dass dies endlich klappt.  Aber falls das offiziell von Intense nix wird dann habe ich einen Plan B. 

Zum Hintergrund:

Uzzi:
Die Tretlagerhöhe des Uzzi wird von vielen Leuten als zu hoch eingeschätzt und man kann das Potential des Rades in bestimmtem Gelände nicht voll ausschöpfen. Gerade mit den aktuellen, längeren Gabeln (z.B. Totem) kommt das Tretlager sehr hoch. Deshalb besteht der Bedarf für neue Ausfallenden für dieses Rad.
Ich würde sie nicht in jedem Gelände fahren, will aber einen Satz zum wechseln haben wenn es das Gelände verlangt.

Socom:
Das Rad ist eigentlich schon so sehr gut, aber auf extrem schnellen Strecken ohne grosse Felsen würde ein etwas tieferes Tretlager die Stabilität verbessern. Gerade das erste Produktionsjahr des Socoms mit dem 1° steileren Lenkwinkel sollte von der Geometrieanpassung profitieren.

M3:
Keine Ahnung ob das gehen wird, aber ich sehe durchaus Potential ein altes M3 "tieferzulegen" und dadurch die Geo auf moderne Verhältnisse anzupassen. Könnte aber zu Problemen mit dem Anschlagen des Reifens am Sattel kommen. Nur so ein Gedanke.

Die Ausfallenden wie ich sie geplant hatte würden die Tretlagerhöhe um ca. 12-13 mm/0,5" verringern und den Winkel um ca. 1° flacher machen. Ich weiss nicht was Intense plant, aber realistisch ist nicht mehr möglich ohne Probleme mit dem Anschlagen des Reifens zu bekommen.


----------



## Trickz (4. Dezember 2008)

macht es sinn in dem mtbr thread wie die ganzen amis oder du zu posten " 150s for me please" ?
for allem weil ja noch nicht mal die genauen daten darüber bekannt gegeben wurden?
ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen dass die nur soviele produzieren wie in diesem forum gepostet werden. 
was ist denn mit den leuten die dort nicht angemeldet sind und auch gern welche hätten usw 

deine geplanten ausfallenden wären schon nicht schlecht, 
dann hätte ich mit geringem aufwand die geo eines 08ers. 
leider hab ich genau einen monat nach meiner bestellung damals erfahren dass die neuen schon den flachereren 
lenkwinkel bekommen.


----------



## iRider (4. Dezember 2008)

K.A. ob posten dort Sinn macht. Aber die scheinen den Bedarf abschätzen zu wollen. Das Einrichten der CNC-Maschine ist der langwierigste Punkt in der Produktion. Die Jungs bei denen ich es machen lassen wollte hätten praktisch ab 10 Paar nur noch die reine Maschinenlaufzeit berechnet, nicht mehr das Setup. Evtl. über MS-Racing den Bedarf anmelden? Denke nicht dass die den Bedarf 1:1 aus dem Forum abschätzen denn da gibt es zuviele die "hier" schreien und am Ende nicht kaufen. Ich habe im Forum gepostet, "Intense CNC" ne PM geschickt und bei meinem Händler angefragt. Sicher ist sicher!  Ausserdem weiss Jeff (Mr Intense) dass ich es ernst meine da ich mit ihm per PM schon mehrfach darüber diskutiert habe.
Das ist eine Kundenservice-Massnahme von Intense an der sie nicht viel/wenn überhaupt verdienen werden. Denke also nicht dass sie viel Überschuss produzieren werden. Wir werden sehen.

EDIT: das alte Socom mit dem steileren Winkel wir mit den neuen Ausfallenden die bessere Geo haben als das neue. 1° flacher UND tieferes Tretlager!


----------



## haha (4. Dezember 2008)

danke erstmal für die infos..
ich bin halt nicht auf mtbr registriert, werd aber mal über ms-racing münchen nachfragen. zu klären wäre auf jeden fall, was die teile kosten sollen. ich glaube, dass die serienmäßigen ausfaller zum tausch auf 400 euro kommen, und schätze, dass die neuen nicht viel billiger werden. wäre natürlich schon happig. schade dass das jetzt erst in angriff genommen wird, hätte mir ansonsten kein socom sonder ein uzzi gekauft, da das zu meinem fahrstil mehr passt.
ich denke, dass jeff nochmal bescheid geben wird, wann er vor hat, die teile zu produzieren.
wäre auf jeden fall nett, iRider, wenn du uns auf dem laufenden halten könntest.


----------



## Trickz (4. Dezember 2008)

400 ist ein bisschen arg übertrieben, um die 200 kosten sie in den usa.


----------



## Downhoehl (4. Dezember 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> M3:
> Keine Ahnung ob das gehen wird, aber ich sehe durchaus Potential ein altes M3 "tieferzulegen" und dadurch die Geo auf moderne Verhältnisse anzupassen. Könnte aber zu Problemen mit dem Anschlagen des Reifens am Sattel kommen. Nur so ein Gedanke.



Wäre bestimmt top vom Fahrverhalten wenn das gehen würde, aber ich hab an meinem schon Probleme das der Reifen bei voller Kompression an der Sattelschelle schleift. Mit den geänderten Ausfallenden (falls diese passen würden) würde der Reifen mit Sicherheit am Rahmen schleifen....

Trotzdem find ich es auch ein super Service von Jeff das er sich dem jetzt doch noch annimmt


----------



## haha (4. Dezember 2008)

@trickz:

denke nicht, dass ich da arg verkehrt liege. Bei hibike hat bis vor kurzen (wird nicht mehr angeboten) das rechte ausfallende sage und schreibe 200 euro + ein paar zerquetschte gekostet, und zwar nur das rechte..
da bist du mit einem satz schnell bei 400.
die dinger aus den USA zu holen wäre natürlich toll, doch da kenne ich leider niemanden.. Kannst mir aber gerne gegen Vorauskasse ein paar mitnehmen lassen, wenns soweit wäre


----------



## iRider (4. Dezember 2008)

In USA kosten der Satz normale Ausfallenden laut Liste 250 $.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (26. Dezember 2008)

Update für alle die den Faden auf MTBR nicht verfolgen:

es gibt 150 mm Ausfallenden die getestet werden. 135 mm werden folgen.

Daten von Jeff (Mr Intense):

_Slacker drop out will give you:
1 degree slacker on HA
1/2" lower on BB
1/4" longer CS / WB_

Preis wird laut Intense CNC (der Typ der die produziert) unter 200 $ sein. Er will sie international anbieten und man kann über seinen Paypal bezahlen.

Bilder von den 150 mm Ausfallenden und montiert an einem Socom.


----------



## bachmayeah (26. Dezember 2008)

abxehn von den ausfallenden..
verdammt s(ch)ickes socom


----------



## DH_RYDA (28. Dezember 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> Ich stehe schon seit über einem Jahr mit Jeff in Kontakt und er hat es immer wieder versprochen die anzubieten. Hatte gerade die Hoffnung aufgegeben als dieser Faden auf MTBR hochkam. Wie dort gepostet, habe ich in der Zwischenzeit sowohl Zeichnungen als auch jemanden mit ner CNC-Fräse. Jeff hat gesehen wie ernst es vielen Leuten ist und es ist, so wie es aussieht, ein einmaliger Produktionslauf geplant. Deshalb würde ich mich an Eurer Stelle im Faden auf MTBR oder bei MS-Racing melden damit Intense abschätzen kann wieviele/welche Ausfallenden denn gebraucht werden. Hoffe dass dies endlich klappt.  Aber falls das offiziell von Intense nix wird dann habe ich einen Plan B.
> 
> Zum Hintergrund:
> 
> ...



ich möchte es bei meinem M3 versuchen. hatte er nicht geschrieben, dass die neuen Ausfallenden auch die Kettenstrebenlänge etwas verändern, eben um das Reifenproblem zu beheben?


----------



## Downhoehl (28. Dezember 2008)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> ich möchte es bei meinem M3 versuchen. hatte er nicht geschrieben, dass die neuen Ausfallenden auch die Kettenstrebenlänge etwas verändern, eben um das Reifenproblem zu beheben?



Wenn sich die Kettenstrebenlänge wirklich um 1/4" verlängert wie iRider geschrieben hat , könnte es reichen das der Reifen bei vollem einfedern nicht oder nur gering anschlägt. Reizen würden mich ja die neuen Ausfallenden auch......


----------



## iRider (28. Dezember 2008)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Kettenstrebenlänge wirklich um 1/4" verlängert wie iRider geschrieben hat , könnte es reichen das der Reifen bei vollem einfedern nicht oder nur gering anschlägt. Reizen würden mich ja die neuen Ausfallenden auch......



Schau mal in den Faden bei MTBR (Link in meinem ersten Posting). Mr Intense hat gesagt die Ausfallenden sollten bei Uzzi, Socom, SS und M3 funktionieren. Wieso aber jemand das SS tiefer legen will ist mit schleierhaft.


----------

